# Good way to start 2011.........



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice is melting. Figured I'd get you guys fired up for some muskie hunting! Here is a nice 40 incher I caught last week............


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Your early spring muskie always get's my blood cooking! Congrats.
What you get him on? Casting?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Yur killing me. Is that in Kentucky? 

Nice Skie!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wondered what youve been up too!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Awesome. Man I want a creek like that in my back yard. lol Only it would still be frozen here.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Great job BuckeyeTom! 

Jarrod, BT has been catching nice musky from southern Ohio creeks during the winter for the past several years. There are a couple good ones that produce on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Casting, Crankbait, In Ohio! Hoping to make it back out this weekend. Good luck to everyone on the 2011 Muskie Hunting!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man what a way to start 2011.That's a beast! Good Job!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Buckeye Tom!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Monster fish, nice job!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish Tom, not a mark on it! Are the waters you fish kinda stained? If so and you like fishing cranks, you should try an SS Shad!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice pig. Id like one now but the hard water is a little hard to cast through.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

NICE!!!

Good job.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

BEAUTY....Congrats on a great fish.......


----------

